# Airline offering a voucher? Just say no!



## TinCan782 (Mar 25, 2018)

Voucher instead of a refund? Amtrak's newly announced cancellation policy came to mind.

_*USA TODAY: Airline offering a voucher? Just say no!*_
https://usat.ly/2pnFRXw

Sent from my SM-G930P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## oregon pioneer (Mar 25, 2018)

I am already dreading having to fly in August, and this didn't help.


----------



## spinnaker (Mar 25, 2018)

The answer is simple (at least in some cases). Avoid budget airlines like the plague. . I won't even fly Southwest anymore and they are really not what people consider budget. I absolutely detest their seating policy. I buy a ticket early. They have my money. At the very least I should be rewarded with my choice of assigned seats.

I am flying Delta out to Portland this year. I swore I would avoid them because of their horrible fees for transporting bicycles. I will be shipping bike ahead so I won't be paying the fee but I still need to sallow my pride on this flight because there really aren't other options. Also I paid for the "comfort seating". An option you need to now pay for that used to be a part of a regular ticket.


----------

